
Is Alibaba Faking Most of Their Revenue? - Bucephalus355
https://deep-throat-ipo.blogspot.com/2017/11/the-blob.html
======
Top19
Yes, and they aren’t the only ones.

We really have no idea how bad the situation is in China.

Their total debt (public, personal, and shadow) to GDP is suggested to be as
high as 1660% of GDP. This a staggering amount of money.

What we are seeing is probably the greatest financial crime in history. There
is absolutely no way the markets can contain this once this runs its course.

For now no one can do anything. Every time you try to bet against China, more
analysts are simply paid off or the Bank of China props up the stock against
your shorts.

[http://www.baldingsworld.com/2017/10/23/everything-we-
think-...](http://www.baldingsworld.com/2017/10/23/everything-we-think-we-
know-about-chinese-finances-is-wrong/)

